# Reasonable plumbers/builders - north Portugal



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

Anybody know of reasonably priced, reliable plumber who could install gas boiler and also someone to help with minor building work and land clearing - Valenca/Ponte de Lima region? In late May/early June I'm coming down to do up my very small overgrown house and would appreciate any recommendations. Many thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your should first ask where your buying the boiler from, a local merchant in preference to chains, so you can get service etc when you need it. 
Like UK gas appliances are supposed to be fitted by registered fitters. 

You'll need to be much more specific on location, the sort of person your looking for works on a very local basis and doesn't travel far. Valenca to Ponte Lima is a very big area I generally find them by visiting local shop/bar or bar and asking, generally there the first place I try for local help, wood, rotavating, small building works etc, normally armed with photos from net of what I'm after and Google translated question!

May July one of your big problems will be getting rid of garden waste NO fires that time of year without a license.


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

Hello Canoeman

Thanks very much for advice - all makes sense - was thinking a recommendation would make it a bit less hit and miss though. It's near Paredes de Coura btw but thought I'd cast the net wider as not sure how many expats around that area. Wasn't thinking of burning the waste just piling it up until after the summer - suppose that might be a fire hazard though?!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A lot more expats than you maybe think


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello Lupin 101

If you send me a private message quite a few of the Expats use one particular jack of all trades man that comes HIGHLY RECOMMENDED. If he can not do it he will have certainly have the right contacts


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

nandnjudge2 said:


> Hello Lupin 101
> 
> If you send me a private message quite a few of the Expats use one particular jack of all trades man that comes HIGHLY RECOMMENDED. If he can not do it he will have certainly have the right contacts


Hello!

Thanks very much, that sounds great. Don't think I can send private messages yet as I haven't sent 5 posts - very new to this! So once I can, I will!


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

canoeman said:


> A lot more expats than you maybe think


Thanks Canoeman - I bought my property a few years ago but haven't spent any real time there yet so wasn't sure who was in the vicinity. Have got a lot to do on it, even though it's a tiny place. Need to get water and electricity re-connected and fit out a kitchen etc. I speak Spanish which has helped in the past but need to learn Portuguese. Bit daunted at the moment!


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Lupin101 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thanks very much, that sounds great. Don't think I can send private messages yet as I haven't sent 5 posts - very new to this! So once I can, I will!


No problem how long have you been at Parades de Coura ? Looking foward you meeting you, there are not many of us British Expats here including Galicia, Im in contact with most of them, the last count was just over 100 addresses which is quite small given the fact that it covers such a large area between Porto and the extreme north Galicia


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

nandnjudge2 said:


> No problem how long have you been at Parades de Coura ? Looking foward you meeting you, there are not many of us British Expats here including Galicia, Im in contact with most of them, the last count was just over 100 addresses which is quite small given the fact that it covers such a large area between Porto and the extreme north Galicia


Hi - 

I was actually living in Galicia 2003-5 - went to work as a volunteer after the Prestige oil spill - Carnota/Muros and then in Vigo. I found the house then but have been back in the UK ever since. Looking forward to coming back in next few weeks and yes, it will be good to meet you too.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

As you have a close connection with both Northern Portugal and Galicia I think that you may be interested to read the daily blogg of one of my contacts Colin Davies, quite a few of the places he mentions you will be familiar with, he can be found at the following URL

Thoughts from Galicia, Spain


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

nandnjudge2 said:


> As you have a close connection with both Northern Portugal and Galicia I think that you may be interested to read the daily blogg of one of my contacts Colin Davies, quite a few of the places he mentions you will be familiar with, he can be found at the following URL
> 
> Thoughts from Galicia, Spain


Many thanks - have had quick read and it looks good.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lupin101 said:


> Thanks Canoeman - I bought my property a few years ago but haven't spent any real time there yet so wasn't sure who was in the vicinity. Have got a lot to do on it, even though it's a tiny place. Need to get water and electricity re-connected and fit out a kitchen etc. I speak Spanish which has helped in the past but need to learn Portuguese. Bit daunted at the moment!


Spanish virtually a second language on the border, when you say reconnected, might take some time, unless it is just a matter of you turning water stopcock on, same with EDP, if you don't have an account, you should be able to open it online or by phone.
Water might be more award as it generally requires a personal visit to Camra.
Kitchens locally made to measure, best buys for style and quality LeRoyMerlin and Ikea Porto), don't touch Moviflor, IZI like early MFI!!!


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for all that - really useful. Going to have a look at Leroy Merlin online and haven't come across them before.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lupin101 said:


> Thanks for all that - really useful. Going to have a look at Leroy Merlin online and haven't come across them before.


French company also own AKI in Portugal, you need to download the 4 brochures, information is in them, also very useful as reference tools.


----------



## tinrat (May 12, 2011)

hello,I've just found this site,I've been seriously thinking about a move to Portugal.
I am a joiner,have been for 25 years,since school,I have done everything to do with
house renovating,including kitchens and gas boilers,if you are still looking for help
get in touch,it could be a good start for me in Portugal,


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

tinrat said:


> hello,I've just found this site,I've been seriously thinking about a move to Portugal.
> I am a joiner,have been for 25 years,since school,I have done everything to do with
> house renovating,including kitchens and gas boilers,if you are still looking for help
> get in touch,it could be a good start for me in Portugal,


If you are thinking about moving to Portugal there will be plenty of work with your skills up here, from the Brits,Portuguese and Spanish


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

nandnjudge2 said:


> If you are thinking about moving to Portugal there will be plenty of work with your skills up here, from the Brits,Portuguese and Spanish


Yes there might be work, but it would have to be off the grid, builders require licensing.


----------



## tinrat (May 12, 2011)

off grid would be ok,to start with anyway.My plan is to be mobile with in Portugal/north Spain
before settling,I could do with a small advert somewhere,any ideas?


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello Tinrat

Send me a PM , for the North I will arrange for you to have a FREE advertisement on my web site, with regard to the rest of Portugal the other Forum members may be able to help you


----------

